# Sorted - Bag



## bikingdad90 (7 Apr 2020)

I am after a bag to hold my Kyrptonite D lock in but don’t have room for a handlebar bag unless it mounts low down from a crown mount or eyelet.

I have a rack that I could put a rack bag on but don’t fancy paying £30+ pound for one.

Does anyone have a good solution that would solve my problem and is value for money?


----------



## Randomnerd (7 Apr 2020)

Strap it to your frame or rack with a couple of toe clip straps or a couple of Velcro pieces. Cover it with a couple of lengths of inner tube so it doesnt rattle.


----------



## bikingdad90 (7 Apr 2020)

should also add I don’t want to lose my two bottle cages and don’t have much seatpost available.


----------



## MichaelW2 (7 Apr 2020)

If you have a rear luggage rack, the D lock can lie on top held in place by a bungie chord. It is secure with very quick access. You put the lock on top of pannier hooks.
Get a bungie the right length.


----------



## sheddy (7 Apr 2020)

Lob it in a rear pannier.


----------



## bikingdad90 (7 Apr 2020)

sheddy said:


> Lob it in a rear pannier.


Could do but don’t always go out with a pannier bag. In fact at the moment the bike doesn’t even have the rack fitted. It’s just sat on a shelf in the garage. I’m turning into a weight weenie, was considering a carbon saddle but thought nah it would too hard.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2020)

A weight weenie wanting to carry a D lock? 🤔


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Apr 2020)

Post a picture of the front of your bike.


----------



## bikingdad90 (7 Apr 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Post a picture of the front of your bike.





Garmin Mount on top and cat eye volt light below (silver bit)


Aero bars from top.
If mount on the frame I lose both bottle cages


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> A weight weenie wanting to carry a D lock? 🤔


I was thinking that... My Onguard Bulldog Brute weighs 1.6 kg!


----------



## bikingdad90 (7 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking that... My Onguard Bulldog Brute weighs 1.6 kg!


Weight weenie who doesn’t want to lose his bike. Ha ha


----------



## ColinJ (7 Apr 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Weight weenie who doesn’t want to lose his bike. Ha ha


Yeah - I don't want to lose mine either, though it is only used on shopping trips on my cheapo singlespeed bike.

PS The lock came with a frame clip but the lock didn't feel securely attached. I now strap it to the back of my rucksack. It is a bit of a pain cycling with 10 kg of shopping and 1.6 kg of lock on my back, but it is only for about 1.5 km.


----------



## citybabe (8 Apr 2020)

I have seen d-locks mounted on the seatstay


----------

